# Using Photobucket to upload pictures.



## Sparky (Sep 10, 2007)

(with the new software, photo uploading should be easy, however if some of you would prefer to upload your photos to another website and then link to them, the information below will be very useful.)

This tutorial is for those who have trouble uploading pictures to your PC/forum.

First of all you need a camera that can upload pictures into your computer. Usually a USB cable is needed.

OK to start this off register here at http://www.photobucket.com

Look at the top right corner and you will find the Join Now button.







To upload pictures from your computer. Look for something that looks like this.






Look for the 4 tabs on the top: images from my PC, video, web url, mobile phone. Right now I'm just going to teach you how to upload pictures from your PC.

Select the *images from PC tabs*. Press browse and look for your picture you just uploaded or saved from the internet. Once you found your picture press upload and wait for your pictures to upload.






Once you've uploaded your picture look for it in your album. It should show up below the uploading table. After you've found your picture look under it and find IMG Code. Copy that code and paste it anywhere on the forum.











After you pasted the IMG code do not meddle with it as the image might not show up. However, you can still type after the code.

If there is anything you do not understand, please just say so.

I hope I helped. Do not hesitate to ask any questions.

:idea:


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 10, 2007)

Sparky you are wonderful, this is twice I've seen you do this. Are you going to be a teacher? This could be a Sticky, it took Rick to coach me thru doing this, and God knows, Asa wants to post so this will really help him :wink: Oh! i just noticed after posting this, the other time I seen it was in an email to me :roll: :idea:


----------



## Andrew (Sep 10, 2007)

Its about time someone posted this. You peoples need to spice up your profiles a bit! All of the posts in this forum are so dull looking.:x


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 10, 2007)

> Its about time someone posted this. You peoples need to spice up your profiles a bit! All of the posts are so dull looking.:x


Now that Sparky the genius has shown us how, I just might do that. I like those pictures. That mad pumkin on the far right looks really funny :lol:


----------



## Sparky (Sep 10, 2007)

Your welcome everybody. Sorry if its a little bit confusing. I had a headache while doing this.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 10, 2007)

Woohoo! Time to see Asa's picture!


----------



## Andrew (Sep 10, 2007)

> Your welcome everybody. Sorry if its a little bit confusing. I had a headache while doing this.


Its much better than the "WHY NOBDIES HAZ ANY AVATARS?" thread that I was about to make. :lol:


----------



## Ian (Sep 11, 2007)

Sparky, nice work! Fantastic tutorial. I think I will sticky this for people to refer back to.


----------



## Asa (Sep 11, 2007)

> Woohoo! Time to see Asa's picture!


I'm not convinced.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 11, 2007)

Well at least post some mantid photos :wink:


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 11, 2007)

...Especially now that you can't complain that you don't know how to put pictures here...


----------



## Asa (Sep 11, 2007)

Ya but my camera sucks.


----------



## bubforever (Sep 11, 2007)

> Ya but my camera sucks.


All the better for you, then the picture will be poor quality so we can see what you look like but still not be able to recognize you publicaly


----------



## Asa (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh please. Aren't we getting a bit off topic?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah, stop talking about Asa before he becomes popular :lol: 

Oh and if you want to post pictures from the web.

1. Use google images and find a picture you want.

2. copy the URL






3. Paste it to the uploading table. You may have to press upload twice.

Once when the icon shows up and once again to actually upload it.






And there you go


----------



## Asa (Sep 12, 2007)

That's it! I'll just upload a picture of a guy on google images, and you guys will all think it's me! Great idea!


----------



## Sparky (Sep 12, 2007)

> That's it! I'll just upload a picture of a guy on google images, and you guys will all think it's me! Great idea!


You should if just done it and not tell us. Now we know.


----------



## Asa (Sep 13, 2007)

Ya but you won't know if it's me or not if I post my pic anyway.


----------

